# Photoshop Tutorials



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anybody know some good ones or can add some tips for sig making?

*Just got photoshop


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

www.deviantart.com

or

youtube: photoshop tutorial

or

Ask one of us for help.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

gfx.caws.ws

Just be careful of the real jerks that are there.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You posted at that place, Nicholas??

One thing I can suggest is starting with a big canvas and try out all the different tools and see what they do. If you do some tutorials, don't worry too much about getting the exact result, just get what you can from it. Even if it's just one trick. 

There is so much to Photoshop, so it's really hard to give direction in where to begin. 

I got this from a quick Google search. It's one you could try out.

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2859/grungetutorial15dx.png


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

B-Real said:


> You posted at that place, Nicholas??
> 
> One thing I can suggest is starting with a big canvas and try out all the different tools and see what they do. If you do some tutorials, don't worry too much about getting the exact result, just get what you can from it. Even if it's just one trick.
> 
> ...


Yeah I left shortly after.

And that is the type of tut I was looking for, that is like the beginer's tut. lol


----------

